# Shed Hunting



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Has anybody started yet? If so, hows it been goin?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

papapete
i found 50 sheds behind your dads place...all of them were matches. 25 sets from nice bucks. 20 of them are P&Y...you'd better get on the ball :lol:

kase


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Ild like to get out and start shed hunting, but i dont have to much time..


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

where would you even begin to look for sheds in the woods?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

First I'd try looking on the ground, not too often to the antlers get stuck in the tree's 

good luck


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

kase said:


> papapete
> i found 50 sheds behind your dads place...all of them were matches. 25 sets from nice bucks. 20 of them are P&Y...you'd better get on the ball :lol:
> 
> kase


Ummm...this may be a stupid girl question, but I was just curious...when you find all of these sheds, how do you figure out which ones match, if there are so many? Do both the sheds drop at the same time? Sorry for such a stupid question...:roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Think of them like your sorting your socks. :lol: Seriously, lots of close possibilities in the mix, but when you look real close you know the match from their characteristics, obviously size and shape, diameters of the bases, lengths of the tines are proportional, color or tint would be the same.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I find sheds along deer trails and in fields and field edges. Pairs of heavy sheds seem to be found closer together, the weight of them is considerable. My theory is when one falls off, the weight of the remaining antler makes the buck's head feel lopsided and he is prone to shake the last antler off to regain balance on his head again. Small racks are light and a buck will more than likely not notice much imbalance on his head, so he will walk around with the remaining antler longer. 
When you find a shed along trail, note the side of the trail its on, the other antler may be on the opposite side and a couple of hundred yards down the trail. In fields if I don't know which way the deer was traveling, I start making bigger and bigger circles to locate the matching antler.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow. That's cool. The only antler sheds that I've ever "found" were ones dragged up into the farm yard by the lab! Sounds like a fun hobby, I found an entire deer head-antlers attached, next to a slough when I was out deer hunting this winter, although when I informed my uncle about this, he said he knew it was there. Phooey! Guess I didn't find that one, but it made quite the cute decoration on the front steps!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have found most of mine along a fence if it cuts through a deer trail. It seems like the sheds will drop off when they jump over and land, that jolt of the landing must knock some off. When I go looking for them, I call it "grown-up's easter egg" hunt.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

you mean they really dont get stuck in trees!!!!???? So i have been wasting all that time looking up and not looking down? GEEZE! Thanks for the info tater (salad)

:wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:rollin:

We both have doing it wrong


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Ranger_Compact
papapete is a good buddy of mine and i was just joking around with him...i havn't really been out at all this year. bretts was out today but he said there's just too much snow, especially with the way it was blowing on friday morning. GP pretty much summed it up when he said how you can tell which ones are matches. heres some of the better ones we found last year...not too many matches, but some of them were

kase

[siteimg]1487[/siteimg]


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I thought it was kind of odd that you found all 25 matches...:idiot:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

looks like you know where some monsters are hiding


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, they are tied up eating corn and soybeans all winter :lol:


----------

